# Water fountains for cats ?



## AlienEg (Aug 11, 2012)

Cats love to drink from water fountains . I tried that with my cat , i poured water slowly in its plate and he loves the sound of it and starts drinking . I found a lot of this cat fountain on amazon , and i was wondering if any one bought something like this in Egypt too .


----------

